# Pudgey Pies - from the Iowa Gatherin!



## travcoman45 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pudgey Pies

These are made in a pie iron over coals.
Spray pie iron with no stick spray, heat in coals.
2 slices white bread, spread butter on one side of each
Put peanut butter (creamy) on one slice of bread
Put minature marshmallows on the peanut butter
Put 1/2 chocolate bar (Hereshy's) on top of mallows
Put second slice of bread on top butter facing up

Place in Pie Iron, bake till toasted brown.
These are super good!
Smokebuzz's daughter Tylor (sorry if I spelled it wrong) helped make these!


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 1, 2008)

these are the other reason your my dots hero, Tyler really enjoy'd helping you make them.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 1, 2008)

I vaguely remember having these at the gatherin.....mighta been a few libations being partaken of by the time these treats were served.  I do remember something very chocolaty, and quite tasty.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for sharing the recipe, Tip!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## jaysun (Aug 1, 2008)

we used to live on these when we went camping as kids.  We would often fill them with Apple, Cherry, or Peach (my personal fav) pie filling and sprinkle with some cinnamon or nutmeg.  mmmmmmmm

We'd also do the pizza sauce + mozz pudgie + cooked sausage pizzas

For those that aren't sharing a tent with anyone, the pudgie reuban:
rye bread (or pumpernickel), spread hot mustard, fill with swiss cheese, corned beef and a little kraut.  Once done, slather a little 1000 island on it and tosser down.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 1, 2008)

Buzz, I'm sure dad is still the number one hero in there book, glad they enjoyed the goodies, was fun watchin a youngster take interest in the craft.  There both good kids, yall should be proud.


----------

